
Ask HN: Recommendations for a SOLID laptop - supermatou
I have an 8 year old Gateway laptop - a very unpretentious machine, that I bought at Walmart; it was cheap, slow (even for 2008) - and extremely solidly built! Now, as the machine is about to go to the Great Landfill in the Sky (the hard-disk is dying and the overall value of the computer is less than a new disk), I&#x27;ve started to look around for a similar replacement. Unfortunately, everything I could see and touch at Best Buy is either a) cheap, but extremely flimsy, compared to my old Gateway or b) nicely built, but way too expensive (for the replacement, I have a budget of just a FEW hundred dollars).<p>Do you have any suggestions for me?<p>Observations:<p>a) A chromebook is not a suitable replacement for this machine;<p>b) When I say &quot;solid&quot; I mean the complete opposite of &quot;flimsy&quot;; it could be heavy, I don&#x27;t mind (at most, I&#x27;ll move it from one room to another), so weight is not an issue (as aren&#x27;t processing power - an i3 or equivalent would be sufficient - or sufficient RAM - 8GB would be great, but I&#x27;d be willing to go for 4).<p>Your insights in this matter are greatly appreciated!
======
qohen
Dell sells refurbished/off-lease laptops which are solidly built, at:
[http://dellrefurbished.com/laptops](http://dellrefurbished.com/laptops) (They
also sell refurb'd desktops, servers and monitors).

The machines are a few (3?) years old, but they are solidly-built business-
class machines. So you should be able to find something that suits you -- you
can use checkboxes on the left to filter the results to include only machines
with the features you are interested in.

Note that the regular prices there are high, but at least once a month they
have a 40% - 50% off sale, often with discounted or free shipping, if you have
a code. These deals are posted on fatwallet.com, in the hot deals forum, and
no doubt elsewhere as well.

Here's an example of some machines that were available around the beginning of
June, just a few weeks ago ( [https://www.fatwallet.com/deals/40-off-any-dell-
laptop-28905...](https://www.fatwallet.com/deals/40-off-any-dell-
laptop-2890577) ):

 _Dell Latitude E5520 4GB RAM 250GB HDD - Was: $329.00; Sale: $309.00; After
Coupon: $185.40

Dell Latitude E6430S 8GB RAM 320GB HDD - Was: $479.00; Sale: $429.00; After
Coupon: $257.40

Dell Precision M6600 4GB RAM 250GB HDD - Was: $1,319.00; Sale: $1,169.00;
After Coupon: $701.40_

I'd expect another sale to come up around July 4th, so you might want to keep
an eye on Fat Wallet (or the like).

------
Finnucane
I've pretty satisfied with the Clevo laptop I got from Mythlogic--it's a
pretty solid build. Not lightweight and flimsy. Survived a fall from the back
of my bike onto the pavement (in a bit of padded slipcase). Of course, not
being cheaply made means not being especially cheap to buy, either. I got mine
a couple of years ago--not sure what the current offerings are.

------
baccheion
The 14" Thinkpads (T41?) sound like a fit, as well as the 15" MacBook Pros
(though those may be too expensive). Also, you could look into the Dell XPS
15, or the Asus Zenbook UX501.

------
detaro
Thinkpad, possibly a used/refurbished one. (powerful enough, cheaper, more
robust)

~~~
niftich
Second this. Get a used T60/T61/X60; and put a SATA2 SSD in it. They're
excellent build quality, albeit the CPU and GPU is dated (~2007-2009)

~~~
supermatou
Thanks, I hadn't considered that. Are those open-box computers or ex-lease
ones? (big difference when it comes to wear and tear!)

~~~
niftich
I'd imagine they come from various sources, most ex-corporate, but some ex-
personal. I'd expect them to be too old for true 'open box'.

------
cjbprime
ThinkPad T or W series, if Panasonic still makes Toughbooks you could consider
those.

~~~
supermatou
Toughbooks - they used to be quite expensive - anyway, a Toughbook would be an
overkill (as I don't plan on going Desert Storming or something).

Thinkpads: a 14" i3 with 4GB of RAM is $829.99 in my neck of the woods (yeah,
the joys of buying computers in Canada...) Way too expensive.

~~~
cjbprime
Oh, I missed the "few hundred dollars" requirement. That's far more
constraining than your toughness wish.

